# Omega bow quality



## LZArcher (Jul 24, 2014)

I was looking at some omega bows and I have heard they are good bows. I would like to know their overall performance hunting, their durability, smoothness, vibration, and noise. I just want to hear if they are as good as people say they are. Thanks.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think that an omega will be my next bow... After my samick spills blood of course.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

They are simply the fastest and smoothest shooting longbow you will buy for the money. I have shot more expensive that do not compare (I will not name brands). Can you buy a prettier bow? Absolutely. Can you buy a better performing bow for the same price? ABSOLUTELY NOT. Personally I could care less about a bow that is so pretty it looks like it should be on display somewhere.... I want a bow that shoots hard and fast, hits the target and kills the game and is not afraid to get dirty or scratched up. The bow performs like a sports car but holds up like an old pick up truck. 

They are made with good old USA hardwoods primarily red oak and hickory. If you are very particular with your finish work, then get it unfinished. Basically, it will need only a light sanding, and it is N opportunity to shape the grip to your liking. Then spray it with whatever you like... polyurethane, lacquer ,spar urethane, ...whatever.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> They are simply the fastest and smoothest shooting longbow you will buy for the money. I have shot more expensive that do not compare (I will not name brands). Can you buy a prettier bow? Absolutely. Can you buy a better performing bow for the same price? ABSOLUTELY NOT. Personally I could care less about a bow that is so pretty it looks like it should be on display somewhere.... I want a bow that shoots hard and fast, hits the target and kills the game and is not afraid to get dirty or scratched up. The bow performs like a sports car but holds up like an old pick up truck.
> 
> They are made with good old USA hardwoods primarily red oak and hickory. If you are very particular with your finish work, then get it unfinished. Basically, it will need only a light sanding, and it is N opportunity to shape the grip to your liking. Then spray it with whatever you like... polyurethane, lacquer ,spar urethane, ...whatever.


I think UDS summed it up pretty darn good. I have the Imperial (Love it!!) and I am just in the starting process of ordering an Omega Delta 3pc.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't get to shoot Tonys bow I shot with him and it was a nice shooter in his hands for sure.
I also saw and held Kegans imperial which was less refined than Tonys but looking at the scores it held its own with bows 4 times the cost!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

im also prolly going to be contacting kegan soon, so many good things and good reviews on his bows, and i actually like the looks of his longbows....great customer service with outstanding performance at such a great price


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Brianlocal3 said:


> I didn't get to shoot Tonys bow I shot with him and it was a nice shooter in his hands for sure.
> I also saw and held Kegans imperial which was less refined than Tonys but looking at the scores it held its own with bows 4 times the cost!!


You can always trust that my personal bow is going to have a really rough finish:wink:

LZArcher, I designed my bows to be durable, fast bows. Some models have a bit more noise and vibration than others due to their aggressive designs, but most can be tuned out, especially with either a heavy arrow, bow quiver, or limb savers. Like Tony said, they're built like pick up trucks. Perhaps hot-rodded pick ups, but never the less!


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

They are quick and straight shooters. At the end of the day what really matters is the critter in the back of the truck, not the number and colors of wood in the riser.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

jwilson48 said:


> I think that an omega will be my next bow... After my samick spills blood of course.


Ha! That's exactly what I'm doing as well!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have seen and shot the best bows in the world and Kegans bows when it comes to performance and graceful limb lines are at the top of the pack 

Here I am shooting his personal bow 










They are so fast the arrow is gone before you dump the string


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I shot with Tony(UrbanDeerSlayer) at Gem City and was really impressed with the performance and looks of his Omega longbow. I will have one in the future. Macster.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

^^^These^^^ are awesome pics. BTW, I too am interested in getting my hands on an Omega.


----------



## LZArcher (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks guys looks like I will definitely be buying an omega bow soon.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I shot a few arrow from Kegan's Imperial down in Cloverdale. The shooting qualities are excellent. Cosmetically it is a working mans bow. In my mind that's exactly what I want. I like pretty bows but in the end they are tools and he delivers a very, very effective bow at a smokin' price.


----------



## starrider (Jan 27, 2014)

I too shot Kegan's Imperial at Cloverdale and shot with him and Tony. Man they are a really fast shooting bow smooth, and I can totally picture taking one in the woods for hunting or 3D. Also, after talking with Kegan his lead times on his bows are awesome. Now after the success he and Tony had at Cloverdale you might want to get your order in soon. I imagine he will be making a lot more bows.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

More Kegan pics 

Is t he dreamy


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Lean, Mean, Archery Machine. Well not mean but an archery machine.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Got to really admire someone who has a passion and a dream and makes it happen.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm down with 'em. Took a little work to get my Original quiet. But I love it, and can't wait to own an Imperial one day. My Omega draws sweet, and fires fast and straight. Kegan is a polite and patient bowyer who stands behind his products. Even offers a 30-day satisfaction guaranty.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've shot his personal bow last year in Bedford Indiana, it shot great it was a little heavi poundage then I would have liked...


Kegan is a great guy that tries really hard to please everyone...can't knock him for that ...


I will own an omega one day..they're nice bows...at twice the price he's charging now...


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Great guy enjoyed talking with him at worlds!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I own an omega original and a omega delta, both are awesome bows and Kegan has the best customer service and he answered every question I asked of him even the stupid ones I asked. Lol I will probably end up getting another bow from Kegan in the future.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

i bought a tomahawk. it looks nice, it shoots fine, so long as you keep the arrow weight up there not really the 'best of the best', as was claimed, but i've made good memories with it.

i bought my daughter an omega.

her longbow is nicer than mine. 

when i have spending money again, i will have a bow that matches my daughter's.

kegan's customer service, when put to the test, is second to nobody.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Omega bow. His customer service is top notch. Always answered any question I had. Never shot his Original or Delta, but his Imperial draws very smooth and shoots arrows like bullets. 

I for one plan to buy another bow from him!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## JDJackson (Jan 20, 2013)

I recently purchased an unfinished Imperial. I have finished staining the riser and will be starting the sealing process this weekend. Last weekend, I shot the bow to verify its functionality before starting the finishing process and I have to say that it has a very smooth draw and puts a smile on my face every time I shoot it. That said, it has been in my possession for just over 1 week, so time will tell. I did find that the red oak has a tendency to nick along the thinly cut edge, but this is not a detractor to me, as I am all about functionality... but then again... I love a good looking bow! I think this will be both for me. 

Kegan has also been very fun to work with, answering my questions all along the way.

(I have been trying to add a pic of how I have mine stained, but the stupid website is not allowing me to upload any pictures! AAH!)


----------



## JDJackson (Jan 20, 2013)

I was able to get 1 pic to upload. Here is how I am staining my Imperial. -Walnut on the belly and Natural towards to front.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Is it just the riser that needs to be sealed/stained?


----------



## JDJackson (Jan 20, 2013)

The limbs have exposed Hickory that needs to be sealed. I am leaving those natural too. I will be coating the fiberglass as well, with the same sealant process - Birchwood Casey products.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is my question. I read generally speaking a recurve is easier for a beginner than a longbow for accuracy. Is a takedown r/d longbow going to be as accurate as a recurve in my hands? Just wondering if it is because of grip or riser or because recurve limbs are just more accurate?


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Jwilson48, I have the Omega Imperial and it is very accurate. I would imagine that a Take down Omega could be just as accurate or more accurate, as it has a little more mass.

The real benefit of the recurve is the little extra horsepower for the draw weight.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

wseward said:


> Jwilson48, I have the Omega Imperial and it is very accurate. I would imagine that a Take down Omega could be just as accurate or more accurate, as it has a little more mass.
> 
> The real benefit of the recurve is the little extra horsepower for the draw weight.


Good to hear! I've never shot any thing other than a recurve and that's the only thing that makes me nervous


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I have owned and shot longbows alot more expensive. But kegan bows out perform them all day long imo. Not as sexy looking but man they throw heavy arrows hard. Will have another in my stable someday for sure. Miss that bow

Well worth the little price he charges and you will have a top performing bow.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

A recurve is not more accurate than a longbow. The shooter makes a bow accurate.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> A recurve is not more accurate than a longbow. The shooter makes a bow accurate.


true, I shot my omega and tradtech titan about the same, man Im dumb for selling both of my favorites


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> A recurve is not more accurate than a longbow. The shooter makes a bow accurate.


not my words just seems to be the general consensus of the internet world. personally when i look at the riser design i can see why. thats one of the big reasons i think i would like one of the omegas. recurve style t/d riser with r/d limbs.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

another question regarding omega's. are they offered with stabilizer bushings and quiver bushings? this is a big deal for me because i like to bowfish (stabilizer) and i don't use a sight but i do use a bow mounted quiver (the strap on ones look ugly to me and are more $)


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

No bushings...yet. May be able to do a custom order? Or install your own after talking to Kegan about it first?


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Would like to see more closer detail pictures. How do they compare to a Martin Savannah or a A&H longbow. JP says in his opinion they are at the top of the pack. Are they closer to a prouction bow like the Martin or are they as good as an A&H longbow that has great performance.....If they are as good as an A&H, this might be the best deal around.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Speed wise they are with the do fastest


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Then that is impressive


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My bows all chrono around 180+ fps at 10 gpp and 28" draw with a loaded hunting string. Not quite as fast as stuff like A&H, but definitely on par with stuff like the Savanah.


----------



## shortstroke 91 (May 16, 2007)

Just got my Imperial 2 weeks ago, 66' 43# @ 29" and I draw just a hair over that. I bought mine unfinished with a high wrist/flat palm so I could tweak the grip to my liking. I unpacked it, built a string for it (sorry, just not a fan of endless loop strings) and proceeded to the back yard to see what I'd bought. After 6 arrows I knew this was the longbow I'd been looking for for a long while. The grip Kegan put on it fits me perfect and the arrows drop right in the spot from 5 yards to 30 yards. She's quiet, dead in the hand and smooth as glass. Mine's been painted and 5 coats of poly for protection, I use my equipment.:wink: I haven't shot it at all since that day due to a selfbow tournament coming up and I didn't want to retrain my brain to the speed difference, I didn't chrono it but the Imperial is much, much faster. I did also add an inner tube rubber grip to mine, like all my bows. If you shoot in the Texas heat long enough with sweaty palms you'll come to appreciate a better grip.

I'll post some pics soon.

If you're looking for a "working man's bow" I can't see you getting a better bow for double what Kegan's asking for his...


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I will ask the question here so that others can see the answer as well....

Can you get a high grip? I have had trouble with longbows due to the small rounded grips. I really like the high grip on my TradTech Titan III


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill 2311 said:


> I will ask the question here so that others can see the answer as well....
> 
> Can you get a high grip? I have had trouble with longbows due to the small rounded grips. I really like the high grip on my TradTech Titan III


I can definitely build a high grip onto a bow, within reason. Stuff like the Original with a smaller riser I can't quite get_ as_ high as I could on a bow like the Imperial, but it doesn't have to be a low grip.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

With just contact at the thumb pad some do not need a long high grip (filed off a bit of high to get a high flat spot),


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

almost got me an omega delta with two sets of limbs today on ebay. really thought i had it, but someone outbid me. oh well i think i'd rather order it direct from kegan anyways. that way i can get it exactly how i want it. that and the fact if i would have won it, i think it would have been harder to take my sage hunting instead of the omega lol.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

jwilson48 said:


> almost got me an omega delta with two sets of limbs today on ebay. really thought i had it, but someone outbid me. oh well i think i'd rather order it direct from kegan anyways. that way i can get it exactly how i want it. that and the fact if i would have won it, i think it would have been harder to take my sage hunting instead of the omega lol.


Sorry to hear you didn't win. Kind of funny though, I was actually watching that auction also. I didn't bid on it, I mostly was just teasing myself and wanted to see how high it would go before time ran out.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Stub said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't win. Kind of funny though, I was actually watching that auction also. I didn't bid on it, I mostly was just teasing myself and wanted to see how high it would go before time ran out.


lol i ran it up to $326 and would have went higher but prefer a darker stain. oh well didn't need it anyway


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Kegan, what was the riser Tony has on his and is it available for the Imperial?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bigjono said:


> Kegan, what was the riser Tony has on his and is it available for the Imperial?


It was paperstone, a paper-based counter top material. It's not very flexible and doesn't make a very good Imperial riser. It also wrecks my tools!

I would like to find a good local source for ipe though. Almost as heavy, but far easier to work and less damaging to my tools.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

kegan said:


> It was paperstone, a paper-based counter top material. It's not very flexible and doesn't make a very good Imperial riser. It also wrecks my tools!
> 
> I would like to find a good local source for ipe though. Almost as heavy, but far easier to work and less damaging to my tools.


Have you tried Micarta yet?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bigjono said:


> Have you tried Micarta yet?


I've used laminated sections of what I use for my bow tips. It was tough, and heavy, but ultimately was very difficult to get a good finish on, as well as being a cost-issue.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

kegan said:


> I've used laminated sections of what I use for my bow tips. It was tough, and heavy, but ultimately was very difficult to get a good finish on, as well as being a cost-issue.


Ok, thanks Kegan.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I can only assume by your comments that my bow is coming along without too many surprises?

I'm going to be curious to see how much lighter the ipe is compared with paperstone.

Grant


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

When I go to the range the compound people are always commenting on my Omega originals speed- solved the noise problem with a padded loop flemish twist from Chad-


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

grantmac said:


> I can only assume by your comments that my bow is coming along without too many surprises?
> 
> I'm going to be curious to see how much lighter the ipe is compared with paperstone.
> 
> Grant


It's been a truly surprising pleasure. Tillering tomorrow!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

All I wanna know is where are my limbs 

Seems Kegans list is getting looooonger


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> It's been a truly surprising pleasure. Tillering tomorrow!


Sweet. I'm curious to see if the stiffness effects the speed or feedback.

Now we just need to find you a stable supply.

Grant


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Like the looks of the Imperial, haven't shot it. I have an Original from 2012 (I believe the limbs were maple then opposed to hickory now). It was one of my earlier traditional bows and as a result is lighter poundage than I'm shooting now. Every time I take it off the rack and shoot it, I ask myself why I ever quit shooting it. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, I don't believe you can buy a better performing bow. At least I haven't yet. His prices had to increase a little since I bought mine...just means I got a steal  BTW, I just bought a Delta riser with 2 sets of limbs on ebay (sorry jwilson48)... It was a very good deal at the "buy it now" price of 400.00 + 20.00 shipping, at what I gave for it...I was very happy. If I'm as impressed with it as I think I will be, Kegan will probably be building me some heavier limbs before long.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

bowhuntingrn said:


> Like the looks of the Imperial, haven't shot it. I have an Original from 2012 (I believe the limbs were maple then opposed to hickory now). It was one of my earlier traditional bows and as a result is lighter poundage than I'm shooting now. Every time I take it off the rack and shoot it, I ask myself why I ever quit shooting it. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, I don't believe you can buy a better performing bow. At least I haven't yet. His prices had to increase a little since I bought mine...just means I got a steal  BTW, I just bought a Delta riser with 2 sets of limbs on ebay (sorry jwilson48)... It was a very good deal at the "buy it now" price of 400.00 + 20.00 shipping, at what I gave for it...I was very happy. If I'm as impressed with it as I think I will be, Kegan will probably be building me some heavier limbs before long.


Lol its all good. He will be building me one as soon as deer season is over and I killed with my samick. I got rid of a bow without killing a deer with it one time and that still haunts me!


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kegan....be sure to post some pics of your new take down " short bow " longbow.

Very interested in that one.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are some photos of Delta Shortbow prototype #3. This one is getting put through the paces by Dalton Lewis, and he's already taken a nice wild hog with it 

Joe, I'm having ILF riser issues. Your limbs are on hold, sorry buddy!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't care what anybody says. I think omegas are beautiful


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Man friends always come last  

I like the looks of that short bow very much 

Way to go buddy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> Man friends always come last
> 
> I like the looks of that short bow very much
> 
> Way to go buddy


I'm sorry, Joe, it's the darn ILF geometry that keeps messing with me. Longbow guys have trouble being normal, you know that


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> I'm sorry, Joe, it's the darn ILF geometry that keeps messing with me. Longbow guys have trouble being normal, you know that


It's all good buddy 

Great things take time 

You have a standing order and my friendship 

You will figure it out I have complete confidence 

You know what I alway say ........ To best Bowyers in the world Sids and Kegan  

I will call while I'm driving to the Muzzy for a pEp talk


----------



## starrider (Jan 27, 2014)

I really like the looks of that Delta Short Bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

starrider said:


> I really like the looks of that Delta Short Bow.


It's a wicked little bow. By the way, did the Excel arrive safely, John?

Joe, I'm just have a tough time finding a good base to build my limbs off of. If I use a home made riser with my own, preferred, geometry, it most likely will not be maximized on the risers most folks use. If I use another riser... which one do I build off of as a base?


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

That short bow looks like a reflex bow in design (which intrigues me a lot). What's your max draw length for those? Edit: nevermind, looked on facebook and found the details. So it's only a few FPS off the original/delta? That's pretty impressive for a 56" bow!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> It's a wicked little bow. By the way, did the Excel arrive safely, John?
> 
> Joe, I'm just have a tough time finding a good base to build my limbs off of. If I use a home made riser with my own, preferred, geometry, it most likely will not be maximized on the risers most folks use. If I use another riser... which one do I build off of as a base?


I think the Titans geometry is good 

Thoughts ?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> I think the Titans geometry is good
> 
> Thoughts ?


I was thinking that the Titan would be a perfect "base" as most people are very familiar with TradTech's geometry, but I can't find a good one used.

I also don't know whether the Titan II or III would be better to build off of, either? What do you think, Joe?

Patrick, the Delta Shortbow is a little touchy for longer range shooting if you have a long draw, but it's smooth and quick. I worked really hard to make it work!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes please make limbs for the Titan (*cough* 2!). I have no problem loaning mine to you if you need a base to work with.

I still have another bow for these cold shots.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Stub said:


> Yes please make limbs for the Titan (*cough* 2!). I have no problem loaning mine to you if you need a base to work with.
> 
> I still have another bow for these cold shots.


If the limbs are smooth on the shorter riser, then there'd be no issue with a longer riser. I can also work with Tony to make sure the limbs retain their vertical stability on a longer riser, as I _believe _he still has his 21" Excel...


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Omega ILF longbow limbs...cool! I am good at making shims too. ;-)

The Delta Shortbow proto looks like a nice rig. Only 56" is good. Congrats.


----------



## bjaurelio (Apr 30, 2014)

JDJackson said:


> I was able to get 1 pic to upload. Here is how I am staining my Imperial. -Walnut on the belly and Natural towards to front.


That is a beautiful finish. By natural, do you mean that you left the section toward the front unstained or just used a lighter stain? What did you do for the black line between the stain colors?

I'm in the process of ordering an unfinished Imperial and may have to take some inspiration on using different stains. What sounds good right now is 3 colors taking what you have but adding a stripe of red mahogany next to the back of the bow.


----------



## JDJackson (Jan 20, 2013)

bjaurelio said:


> That is a beautiful finish. By natural, do you mean that you left the section toward the front unstained or just used a lighter stain? What did you do for the black line between the stain colors?
> 
> I'm in the process of ordering an unfinished Imperial and may have to take some inspiration on using different stains. What sounds good right now is 3 colors taking what you have but adding a stripe of red mahogany next to the back of the bow.



Thank you.

The natural finish means that I did not apply a stain but allowed the natural wood color, sealing it after I stained the bow's belly area of the riser. The black line is the fiberglass running through the riser. I thought that it made foe a very clean line between the colors. I would say that the process is long and I chases runs, but overall it is a wonderful bow! 

Jonathan


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Kegan, Iwould be interested in a set of long bow limbs for my Titan I.!


----------

